# QUESTION



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

just picked up this piranha from liverpool , is it a black rhom?? or dimond rhom ??


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

its a rhom. you can lable its scale appearance whatever you want, but its a serrasalmus rhombeus.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Better pics ?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looks to be a black not dimond


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

The pictures are blurry, but I don't think I would call him a diamond rhom. He seems to be lacking those big shiny scales that most diamonds possess.








~Taylor~


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Whatever it is a really nice looking fish.







Good luck with your new pick up


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

ruger345 said:


> Whatever it is a really nice looking fish.:nod: Good luck with your new pick up


cheers


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like a Brazilian to me.


----------



## 74jabeer (Mar 2, 2006)

better photos


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. S. rhombeus... you should ask the seller for the collecting point...







!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

diffinetly is a rhom....still need a better pic.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> diffinetly is a rhom....still need a better pic.


A better pic for what?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> diffinetly is a rhom....still need a better pic.


A better pic for what?
[/quote]

The owner wants to know as to wether its a 'black rhom' or a 'diamond rhom' but the fact is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom no matter what you identify its individual traits as.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> diffinetly is a rhom....still need a better pic.


A better pic for what?
[/quote]

The owner wants to know as to wether its a 'black rhom' or a 'diamond rhom' but the fact is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom no matter what you identify its individual traits as.
[/quote]








my bad...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> diffinetly is a rhom....still need a better pic.


A better pic for what?
[/quote]

The owner wants to know as to wether its a 'black rhom' or a 'diamond rhom' but the fact is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom no matter what you identify its individual traits as.
[/quote]
Well...I saw a few reflective scales on the side so according to the people that want to break these fish down into diamond vs regular.... so I guess it would qualify as a diamond rhom. To me the only breakdown that actually means anything is where the fish was collected...but if someone wants to call their fish a daimond, bigjawed, small tailed, left finned rhom....it is simply a description of what you see when you look at the fish....so be my guest.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

The lack of Red eyes would suggest that its not a diamond with that blurry pic


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

elong







look to be a lil slender for a rhom mebe but i still think rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

DC2RJUN said:


> The lack of Red eyes would suggest that its not a diamond with that blurry pic


All rhoms have red eyes.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Serrasalmus rhombeus, no more no less.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> diffinetly is a rhom....still need a better pic.


A better pic for what?
[/quote]

The owner wants to know as to wether its a 'black rhom' or a 'diamond rhom' but the fact is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom no matter what you identify its individual traits as.
[/quote]
Well...I saw a few reflective scales on the side so according to the people that want to break these fish down into diamond vs regular.... so I guess it would qualify as a diamond rhom. To me the only breakdown that actually means anything is where the fish was collected...but if someone wants to call their fish a daimond, bigjawed, small tailed, left finned rhom....it is simply a description of what you see when you look at the fish....so be my guest.
[/quote]

Beautifully put. I think I will choose to NOT refer to Rhoms as anything other than Rhoms unless collection point is known from this point forth. No Highback, No Gold, Blue, or Red Diamond. No Left-finned (my favorite variant!!). Its all just so subjective.

Tom


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

rhom


----------

